# Is my oven a dodgy shape?



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, any advice appreciated...

I'm in the process of fitting a kitchen. I've got Ikea units, and a Delonghi gas hob and oven. I've just had the hob installed, and with the gas piping underneath, the oven won't fit. The oven is about 580mm deep; the guy who installed the hob tells me that normally electric ovens would have a cut-off top back corner which would provide the space for the gas pipe.

So... I'm thinking someone's misled me - but is it the oven / hob salesman ("of course this will fit in any unit - Ikea no problem"), the Ikea salesman ("these take standard size ovens"), or the hob installer (how far down should the gas pipe come before turning to the back of the cabinet?)?

Thanks in advance... (wishing I'd just paid someone to do this now....)

Si


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

G'day,

UK style appliances?



> I've just had the hob installed, and with the gas piping underneath, the oven won't fit. The oven is about 580mm deep; the guy who installed the hob tells me that normally electric ovens would have a cut-off top back corner which would provide the space for the gas pipe.


Here with me ( The Great White North - Canada ) the built in ovens are normally no different for a cooktop over the oven or not....but usually it is the cooktops that are different ( lower profile ) when they are to be installed over a built in oven.

Can the gas pipe not be moved/changed at all to accept the oven?

jeff.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like a problem with the location of the gas line. I run into clearance problems quite frequently now , as appliance clearances have gotten down to almost zero. We often have to move gas lines that have been roughed in to some "generic" location, then when the appliance arrives we find it requires a very specific location.


----------

